
12 myths about how the Internet works  - makimaki
http://www.networkworld.com/cgi-bin/mailto/x.cgi?pagetosend=/export/home/httpd/htdocs/news/2008/112008-ietf-internet-myths.html&pagename=/news/2008/112008-ietf-internet-myths.html&pageurl=http://www.networkworld.com/news/2008/112008-ietf-internet-myths.html&site=printpage
======
thwarted

       8. New transport-layer protocols will work across the
       Internet. -- IP was designed to support new transport
       protocols underneath it, but increasingly this isn't
       true, Thaler says. Most NATs and firewalls only allow
       Transmission Control Protocol (TCP) and User Datagram
       Protocol (UDP) for transporting packets. Newer Web-based
       applications only operate over Hypertext Transfer
       Protocol (HTTP). 
    

Huh? This is a terrible example, since HTTP is on top of TCP. Also, isn't IP
usually represented/considered as "the bottom" with TCP, HTTP, Comet, etc (to
name a few) layered ON TOP of it?

------
axod
Half of these are obvious, also some are inaccurate. Sloppy.

